# Any Nikon Experts On The Site?



## Barryboy

Hi... at the moment I have a D76 body which I am thinking of upgrading. Do you think a D90 or a D3100 would be the best choice for an upgrade? Lots of better bodies out there, I know, but the budget is pretty tight.

Rob


----------



## Barryboy

OOPS!!!! Soryy... Meant the D3200


----------



## chocko

D90. I am a man of few words


----------



## stew1982

hmm.....to be honest the D90 is a great camera, but a D3200 is 2 generations newer.

Depends if you want the extra ease of use of a D90 & compatibility of older D lens' (lots of older lens' won't autofocus on the D3200.

A little more info about your current kit and level of "expertise" intended use.


----------



## ecodrive-nl

Barryboy said:


> Hi... at the moment I have a D76 body which I am thinking of upgrading. Do you think a D90 or a D3100 would be the best choice for an upgrade? Lots of better bodies out there, I know, but the budget is pretty tight.
> 
> Rob


I use a d3100 (15 mpix) at this moment, the d3200 (25 mpix) is on the wish list and more preferd then the more expensive boddys from nikon for 2 reasons 1. not verry expensive and i am not verry carefull with the camera's and 2nd i dont like the display on the more expensive nikon cameras that can be moved because moving parts easy break down.


----------



## Barryboy

stew1982 said:


> hmm.....to be honest the D90 is a great camera, but a D3200 is 2 generations newer.
> 
> Depends if you want the extra ease of use of a D90 & compatibility of older D lens' (lots of older lens' won't autofocus on the D3200.
> 
> A little more info about your current kit and level of "expertise" intended use.


Hi... The body is a D70S. The lens is a AF-S NIKKOR 18-70 f3.5-4.5G ED DX (which was an upgrade from the kit lens) and I also have a Sigma 100-300 f4 whbich is hardly used so is pretty much an unknown quantity. I don't really specialise in anything, but I do like street photography and I'd like to try some sports photography. Not really into portraiture or landscapes as I had my fill of that back in the camera club days and the time when I did my A level. But that was all back in the good old days when I used FP4, HP5, E64 and K25.. I haven't really done enough digital work and now I have a little more time I plan to get put with a camera more often.

I fully appreciate that megapixels alone do not a great image make, but the D70S is only 6mp and I think that a better mp count would be a good idea. I also think that modern bodies have a better shooting rate (frames per second) which might help with the sports.

So there it is.... the budget for an upgrade is about Â£300 or so. I have decided to upgrade the body first as I really don't know if the lenses are all that deficient. I know that it would be good to get a faster telephoto but that kind of lens is not a cheap item, so I'll see how I get on with this kit before I change the lenses. I've done some research on our favourite auction site and Â£300 seems to be the going rate for a good D90 or D3200 body. The 3200 seems to have a much higher megapixel count and is slightly smaller than the D90 but the 12mp of the D90 will probably be OK as I really can't see me making prints above A4. Or is there something I'm missing?

Pleased for any advice friom anyone...

Rob


----------



## stew1982

Well The Nikon lens should work on what ever body, so thats a non issue. I'm not sure on the Sigma model, so you'd need to check re compatibility.

My honest opinion would be save some money and get a D3100, which is more than capable and put the money saved towards a 35 or 50 1.8 for your street photography (you can pick them up for around Â£100-120 SH) - they are both wonderful lens for portraits and indoor/low light photography

The D3200 is undoubtedly better than a D3100 and in most instances the D90, but both are probably more than you need - rule of thumb should always be glass before body. The only reason to get a D90 over the other 2 is the "usibility" (and possibly build quality/weatherproofing) The D90 has quicker access to some of the manual features with dedicated buttons, although I never found it to really make a difference in the real world, as you can customise buttons to access most settings you'd need.

The only way you'll know if you should buy a D90 over one of the smaller bodies is by getting it in your hand and if possible having a go.


----------



## Barryboy

Picked up a D3200 in Costco today and it felt too small for comfort.... the word that came to mind is 'dainty'.

I'll have to look at something else, I think, but given that I've already got two good lenses it will have to be Nikon.

Rob


----------



## bill love

Barryboy said:


> Picked up a D3200 in Costco today and it felt too small for comfort.... the word that came to mind is 'dainty'.
> 
> I'll have to look at something else, I think, but given that I've already got two good lenses it will have to be Nikon.
> 
> Rob


As you're S Wales boy you can pick up a D3100 from a popular Cardiff camera shop for only Â£253.......

cheers

b


----------



## sharpie87

D90 all the way, bigger sensor, prism not mirror, probably cheaper to boot as well

edit - see i was too late :tongue2:


----------



## maverick343432

D90, It has the AF motor in the body as well, meaning you can use old AI lenses. It's also larger, meaning if you've got larger hands it's more comfortable. I'm in a similar boat choosing between the D90, D5200 and D7000. -_-


----------

